# Trying to make a background image fit multiple resolutions



## SassMcG (Apr 23, 2008)

I have an image that I put on the back of a theme and it fits perfectly on my 19" monitor with 1280 x 1024 resolution But my other computer with a 17" monitor and 1024 x 768 resolution doesn't look right and the image is clearly too large. The right hand side film strip is completely missing.

The site is an SMF forum using php.

Here is a screen shot of what it is supposed to look like.




Here is a screen shot of what it is doing on 1024 x 768 resolution and I am sure on other resolutions it looks just as bad.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey SassMcG Welcome to TSF,

Alright. Since no one else has posted yet on this question I did some googling (is that even a word?).

Looks like there is no "easy" way with just html/css to size an image per browser resolution. Soooo.. I did find a site (link below) which walks you through a javascript setup that will detect what browser resolution and load the correct background image for that size. It seems easy enough from what I read, but doesn't everything? See if it's something that would work for you.

Boutell.Com

Good luck! If you do use it please let us know if it works well.


----------



## SassMcG (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh very cool! Thanks I will give that a look and see if I can do it.

I am also thinking of doing something like a content management site. Right now I have an SMF forum that centers around pop culture, but it is only a forum, nothing else. I want to add a front page that contains trailers, music, ads, polls, articles, and maybe even blogging capabilities. I am not sure what software would be best for this type of site. I downloaded TinyPortal and am just looking into that but not sure it can do all that I want. I looked at MKPortla and then Drupal and Joomla and now my head is swimming in confusion.

So based on the things I want to accomplish do you have any suggestions or ideas about this?


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

From what I hear Joomla is a pretty good one. Sound like it can be a bear to install if your server doesn't have one-click install of it. :4-dontkno

Just put it on my server to test and play around with Joomla.

I know there are many other forum goers here that have more experience with CMS so I will let them give you a better answer


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

I've tinkered around with Joomla and liked it quite a bit. If I had continued to do web design for a living, I was thinking about just installing that thing and making anything custom on top of it - including the site theme. For me, that's a big compliment to Joomla because normally I hate not having control of everything within a web site


----------



## SassMcG (Apr 23, 2008)

I am considering just building my own index page and putting it in the root directory of my forum and then creating a link to my forum. I can add the content I want that way and not worry about it.


----------

